# Resource for musicians



## jenm111 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi all!
I wanted to tell you about another resource for performers at www.askaperformer.com It's a place that's a bit more general in the business of performing than this instrument specific forum that is hopefully a great resource for performers! Stop by and check it out!
Jen


----------

